# BIG PROBLEM!!!!!



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

I was leaving my house today, when I started up my 95 maxima it was making a weird noise... like a hissing. I was driving and after about 10 min my radio turned off and my interior lights started dimming and the turn signal slowed down. I got to my buddies house and turned it off then back on again and it started very weak. I left it there for a few hours and went baack it started fine. I was driving and the lights were dimmed, the air bag light was blinking, and it made thuds and it was hesitating so I pulled it over and turned it off. It wouldent start back up so I had my buddy who was following to give me a jump but it was barely turning over and didnt come close to starting. It now sits on some random street waiting for a tow truck. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Check engine light on?

Maybe the alternator gave out?


----------



## bonified5 (Oct 21, 2006)

i got it fixed...it was my alternator. thanks


----------

